# Organic Beetroot juice wine.



## hedgerow-wine (Mar 22, 2012)

ingredients makes 1 gallon.
1lt-organic beetroot juice.
1lt-red grape juice.
1kg-sugar.
half tsp-Marmite,*optional*
1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.
water.


----------

